# My Pair of Sigs



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

My P239 9MM with Galco Summer Comfort; P232 with Galco Royal Guard.



















:mrgreen::smt1099


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

That's a very nice pair you've got there. :smt023 All I need now is that belt you've got. :mrgreen: Now quit showing them off! :anim_lol:

-Jeff-


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

*Darn it*



BeefyBeefo said:


> That's a very nice pair you've got there. :smt023 All I need now is that belt you've got. :mrgreen: Now quit showing them off! :anim_lol:
> 
> -Jeff-


I left out the belt!!! Next set of pics!!!!


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Very nice P.O.P.!!!!:smt023


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice pair indeed :mrgreen:


----------



## Jackle1886 (Dec 21, 2007)

I love that set of wood grips!


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh...champion that is! Good looking guns...the 232 is sexy. Now that's what I like to see...pictures!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Very very nice! Thanks for the pictures.


----------

